
Ask HN: How will Shelter In Place / Work From Home affect taxes this year? - tqi
Both in terms of payroll taxes and personal taxes, it seems like this is going to be an accounting and filing nightmare.
======
gshdg
What additional complications do you anticipate?

In my experience, taxes are based on your home address and your employer’s
address of record, regardless of where you physically go to work.

